# Help best state primary school Tauranga



## Chileantraveler2007

Hello friends, nice to greet you.

My name is Angie we are a family of four, my daughter 10 years old, my sun 3 years old, my husband and i.
We are from Chile and we would like on January 2019 move to Tauranga at least for a year.

We want our daughter 10 years old study in a State primary school in Tauranga.
She apply like an International student (we have to pay fee) and our visa will be for the study time.

Now i am looking for omokoroa school because i read is one of the best state primary school and decile 10.

Can you give me information related to this school and other good options in state primary school in Tauranga.

I appreciate all information related to best primary school in Tauranga.

Best regards


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi, 
We live in Tauranga and our 7 year old attends Omokoroa No 1 primary/intermediate school and I can vouch for it being a fantastic school. It has really good facilities and great passionate staff. As you state it is a Decile 10 school but the Decile score is not a pointer to how good a school or its staff performs. The decile rating is calculated from census data from the families whos kids attend and/or the general public surrounding the school or in the school zone. Omokoroa No 1 school is a rural school surrounded by rural properties which generally have a larger than average footprint and lots of land and as such the properties have high value so the school is pretty much always gonna be Decile 10. 
The decile score relates to funding from the government. The higher the rating the less each pupil is funded. We get virtually no funding so the downside of Decile 10 is we parents have to help out by always getting involved and coming up with funding methods.

There is also Omokoroa Point Primary school and this will also be high decile if not 10.

Which primary school is the best is a hard one to answer. Best in what ?
If it's performance of staff etc you only need to look at each schools ERO report which are conducted every 5 years, however if it's not a pretty recent report it won't give a true indication of how the school is performing now.

I've not heard of any bad primary schools in Tauranga - even in the lower socioeconomic areas.

What you must be aware of is zoning. Generally you must live within a school zone in order to guarantee your child a place meaning you need to live near Omokoroa No 1 school which does dramatically reduce your property rental options and ifntou could find a property it would be huge weekly rent. You can apply for an out of zone place but there's no guarantee.


----------

